# Hammer Stahl / Made In / Demeyere / Mauviel Others?



## EJR (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi:

This is my first post. I am looking for a higher end stainless cookware that will be used on an induction cook top for home use. This will be a gift to a very good, but not a professional, cook. I am not a cook, so my knowledge is limited to what I read online. Any feedback is appreciated. 

The Hammer Stahl cookware has caught my eye. The product is made in the USA, uses 7 ply construction, with a 316Ti titanian stabilized stainless cooking surface, which they claim is significantly less reactive than regular stainless. Is 7 layers necessarily better than fewer? Is the 316Ti surface worthwhile or marketing hype? 

Made In sells direct and is significantly less than the other brands. Is this a matter of getting what you pay for with this brand, or do they offer good quality for less?

Demeyere & Mauviel are both well respected brands. I am sure I could not go wrong with either. 

I've read mixed things about All Clad. Some say it is over hyped and not very good, others like the product. 

The goal is to select a high quality set of cookware that will last a lifetime and that performs great on an induction cook top. 

As of now, I am leaning toward Hammer Stahl, but could be persuaded to go in a different direction. 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ChefRossy (Oct 21, 2018)

I have used and sold all clad copper core and although may seem overpriced, my experience is, its built like a tank and the control you would get on induction would be fantastic.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Oy.

Your comparison here is like green apples vs red apples. Both are expensive and well-made. The biggest difference of any significance might be that all-clad is straight lipped and hammer-stahl is curved.

Flip a coin if you don’t just go with your heart.

ive been using all-clad for 40 years very successfully.

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy whichever you buy.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

BTW... Hammer Stahl appears to be on sale. That brings them to a good price for expensive cookware. 

Keep Tennessee employed!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT! 

Cooks tend to be picky about two things: their cutlery and their cookware. Both are very personal choices for a cook. For instance, @brianshaw makes a good point. Some cookware have curved lips while others have straight lips. Some cooks like the straight edges while others prefer the curved edge. Some cooks like all metal lids and others prefer glass lids. Another preference point is the weight of the pan. While its understood by anyone who cooks that a heavy gauge pan is required from time to time, many cooks really don't like to wrestle with heavy pots and pans any other time. My wife, for example, who is an excellent home cook in her own right, does not like to use my copper pans because they are too heavy for her.

Having said that, before you lay out some serious money for any of the cookware that you have selected, you should probably have a talk with your friend and find out what sort of cookware he/she prefers. This may spoil any surprise you may be going for, but, in the end, it will prevent the possibility of you laying out that kind of money for a cookware set your friend may not like or doesn't need. After all, the cookware you are looking at are not off the shelf $150 cookware sets from Walmart. 

Perhaps an agreeable alternative would be to take your friend on a culinary shopping spree instead for their gift, and let them choose what they want? Just a suggestion. 

But, either way, the good news is each and every cookware set you have mentioned is top of the line and would serve any cook very well.

Good luck.


----------



## EJR (Nov 10, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> Hi and welcome to CT!
> 
> Cooks tend to be picky about two things: their cutlery and their cookware. Both are very personal choices for a cook. For instance, @brianshaw makes a good point. Some cookware have curved lips while others have straight lips. Some cooks like the straight edges while others prefer the curved edge. Some cooks like all metal lids and others prefer glass lids. Another preference point is the weight of the pan. While its understood by anyone who cooks that a heavy gauge pan is required from time to time, many cooks really don't like to wrestle with heavy pots and pans any other time. My wife, for example, who is an excellent home cook in her own right, does not like to use my copper pans because they are too heavy for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJR (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi All:

Thanks for all the feedback. Appreciate all the advice. 

In the end, I narrowed my list to Fissler, Demeyere Atlantis, Industry 5 and Zwilling Aurora. The Fissler was tempting because they use a very thick aluminum disk that goes all the way to the edge of the bottom surface of the pot/pan. But in the end, I decided on a more conventional clad design. 

I purchased a cook set of Zwilling Aurora. From what I understand, these are identical in construction to Demeyere Industry 5, but a little less expensive. The Aurora/Industry 5 are slightly thicker (3mm) than the others on the list except the Demeyere Atlantis, which in my mind, makes them a little more robust and provides a more even cooking surface. The Atlantis would have been the choice if cost was not an issue. 

These are gift for my wife. They can be returned/exchange if need be. But I think she will like the choice, at least I hope so. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Cramer (Jan 13, 2018)

EJR said:


> ... purchased a cook set of Zwilling Aurora. From what I understand, these are identical in construction to Demeyere Industry 5, but a little less expensive. The Aurora/Industry 5 are slightly thicker (3mm) than the others on the list except the Demeyere Atlantis, which in my mind, makes them a little more robust and provides a more even cooking surface. The Atlantis would have been the choice if cost was not an issue.
> 
> These are gift for my wife. They can be returned/exchange if need be. But I think she will like the choice, at least I hope so.
> 
> Thanks again.


So what was the outcome? I ask because I have been looking at them also for on induction but can't really find any reviews of them.

Thanks.


----------



## EJR (Nov 10, 2018)

Cramer, we like the Zwilling Aurora very much and would buy them again. They are beautifully made, cook great, and clean up well. That said, it is hard to say they are better than the other alternatives I considered at the time because the others were never purchased. So I can't give you a head to head comparison. Here is some further info to consider:

1. The Zwilling Aurora are not exactly the same as the Demeyere industry five, although they are very similar. Both are made by Demeyere and are 5 ply, but the Industry 5 has no rivets and the Silvernox finish. I have no idea if the Silvenox finish is just marketing or it really makes cleaning easier. For a 10 piece set, the cost difference is substantial ($999 vs $599). For me Zwilling Aurora made the most sense.

2. I would also consider Fissler for induction. German made, with very thick bottoms.

3. I remain intrigued by Hammer Stahl. I never bought or tried them however.

4. Spend sometime searching reviewing different articles on the web site below. I found them very helpful. 
https://www.centurylife.org/


----------



## Cramer (Jan 13, 2018)

EJR said:


> Cramer, we like the Zwilling Aurora very much and would buy them again. They are beautifully made, cook great, and clean up well. That said, it is hard to say they are better than the other alternatives I considered at the time because the others were never purchased. So I can't give you a head to head comparison. Here is some further info to consider:
> 
> 1. The Zwilling Aurora are not exactly the same as the Demeyere industry five, although they are very similar. Both are made by Demeyere and are 5 ply, but the Industry 5 has no rivets and the Silvernox finish. I have no idea if the Silvenox finish is just marketing or it really makes cleaning easier. For a 10 piece set, the cost difference is substantial ($999 vs $599). For me Zwilling Aurora made the most sense.
> 
> ...


Thanks you very much for the feedback.

I have checked out the reviews many times on centurylife and based on price point and needs I was looking towards the Zwilling Sensation/Demeyere 5 Plus/Demeyer Atlantis but found out the Sensations have been "retired" and now branded (???) as the Aurora, hence my request for additional info from someone who has purchased the Aurora line.
I have bookmarks for various brands (Fissler, Zwilling, Demeyere, Lacore) depending on the actual pot/pan and reviews and advice I have seen but still keep coming back to the Aurora as the bulk of the set.
Will have to check out the Hammer Stahl 

Appreciate the help and input.


----------



## EJR (Nov 10, 2018)

I believe you are correct, that (1) Zwilling Sensation was identical to Demeyere 5 but (2) Sensation is no longer available.

The replacement Zwilling product line is the Aurora. I believe Aurora shares the same 5 play construction and thicknesses of the Demeyere 5, but not the Silvernox finish and rivets instead of welding for the handles. For me, these features were not worth the extra $$.

A 10 piece set of Hammer Stahl can be had for a little less online than Aurora with various promotions. See
https://www.everythingkitchens.com/hammer-stahl-10-piece-cookware-set-hsc-17002.html

The Aurora pieces are a little thicker than Hammer Stahl. Hence, I selected the Aurora. But like I said, the 7-ply and finish of the Hammer Stahl is intriguing. Maybe buy a pan or pot of each, given them a head to head comparison, and then purchase the set you prefer and return the other.


----------

